# Grow taller and/or gain muscle?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Which one can be achieved faster?I want to grow taller and gain muscle at the same time if I could. I'm 5'8" and 135lbs. I think I'm still growing even thugh I've had my growth spurt at 14. But my parents weren't really tall. Both my mom and dad were 5'6 and 5'7" respectively. I want to gain confidence and get recognized by girls.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You'd probably have more success gaining mass. I don't know if there is a legitimate way to get any taller, otherwise everyone would be 6'2...


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello.

Genes pretty much determine how tall you're going to grow, but if you wish to reach your fullest potential height and stature, there are things you can do. _Avoid:_

- tobacco products and other sources of growth stunting chemicals
- alcohol and drugs

_Aim to:_
- have a balanced, healtful diet
- eat calcium-rich foods to get strong bones, but remember that everything in excess is bad for you, calcium included
- exercise and strech --> a good posture makes you appear taller
- *get enough sleep*

But you're young and you've got a lot of growing up to do so don't feel bad if you're shorter than your peers at this point. Actually, don't feel bad about being short, period. Personally I go with platforms.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

At your age, 15, I would focus on getting taller. So in order to do that, be careful to eat regularly, healthy foods and not to neglect resting, losing night and stuff.

Also u can get muscle mass and of all the sports gym is best for that, but at your age I would go with other sport, like swimming, martial arts. Some exercises in the gym puts pressure on the spinal column and can stagnate growing of bones (eg: sqats)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> You'd probably have more success gaining mass. I don't know if there is a legitimate way to get any taller, otherwise everyone would be 6'2...


Actually if he is still growing, a healthy diet will help him reach his full potential height.

In North Korea, they lack proper nutrition and now there are reports that an entire generation is shorter than the last.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Like others have said, you don't really have all that much control over height, you can only hit your potential with a non nutrient deficient diet and making sure to get enough sleep. Sleep is very important because you release growth hormone in spikes that are associated with slow wave sleep. Early sleep cycles don't spend that much time in slow wave sleep, so if you cut your sleep short you'll have a disproportionate drop in growth hormone - which will cause less IGF-1 (the hormone responsible for bone growth) to be released . Also, try to control your stress, as high stress will inhibit both bone growth and muscle growth as well.


----------

